# Forums over gezondheid en welzijn > Diabetes / Suikerziekte Forum >  Bier: matig biergebruik vermindert klachten menopauze

## FRANCOIS580

*Bier: matig biergebruik vermindert klachten menopauze*

Wij zijn en blijven een volk van bierdrinkers ook al gaat er ook een wijntje op tijd en stond wel in. Aan het met mate drinken van wijn worden allerlei gezondheidsvoordelen toegeschreven, en terecht. Lijnrecht daartegenover staat bier. Over bier lezen en horen we uitsluitend over de negatieve aspecten van bier op onze gezondheid. Ten onrechte blijkt nu. De resultaten van wetenschappelijke onderzoeken tonen aan dat bier met mate gedronken minstens even gezond is als wijn. Wat zijn dan precies de positieve effecten van bier op onze gezondheid? 

Het onderzoek naar de effecten van bier op onze gezondheid werd uitgevoerd door het duo Patrick Mullie en Peter Clarys. Daaruit blijkt nu dat het met mate drinken van bier even gezond is als wijn. Het enige verschil dat ze ontdekten is dat wijndrinkers er in het algemeen een gezondere levensstijl op na houden dan bierdrinkers.

Aan het jongste onderzoek namen ruim tweeduizend mensen deel. Daarbij werd hen gevraagd naar zowel hun alcohol- als hun voedselconsumptie als naar hun sportieve inspanningen, hun algemene gezondheidstoestand, hun opleiding en hun inkomen.

*Twee glazen per dag*
Niet alleen bier maar ook wijn zijn alleen dan gezond wanneer ze met mate worden gedronken.Voor vrouwen ligt deze grens op één glas bier per dag, mannen mogen het dubbele drinken. En dan is bier even gezond als wijn.

Dagelijks één of twee glaasje bier of wijn drinken kan dus zeker geen kwaad. Integendeel, het is zelfs gezond. Het werd reeds eerder wetenschappelijk aangetoond dat een paar glazen wijn of bier je risico op zowel hart- en vaatziekten als diabetes verlagen. De positieve effecten van bier op je gezondheid zijn volgens de onderzoekers het grootst als je het consumeert tijdens je maaltijden.

*Puur natuur*
Dat het met mate drinken van bier even gezond is als wijn, is eigenlijk logisch. Met hop en allerlei vitaminen, mineralen en antioxidanten als meest belangrijke ingrediënten is bier een puur natuurproduct.

Bier is inderdaad rijk aan vitaminen, vooral van de B- familie die tijdens de gisting vrij komen. Hoe meer bier wordt gefilterd hoe lichter zijn kleur en hoe lager zijn concentratie aan vitaminen. Bier bevat vooral vitaminen B 1, B 2 en B 6.

Lees verder...

----------


## christel1

Ik wist niet dat mannen ook last hadden van hun "menopauze"... grapje hoor, maar dat mannen hier in dit onderzoek betrokken worden vind ik wel grappig... die mogen 2 pinten bier drinken tijdens hun menopauze.... Misschien om de hormonale schommelingen van hun vrouw op te vangen :-)

----------

